# Help picking grooming shears



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

I just gave Indy his first puppy cut last weekend and now I've realized that I desperately need grooming shears.

I'm eyeing these two, but I don't want to spend this much and find out what I bought is totally wrong:

Master Grooming Tools 5900 Stainless Steel Series Thinning Shears | PetEdge.com

Duble Duck Beau Brummel Anodized Curved Shears 6 1/2" | PetEdge.com

My previous maltese had a very cottony / curly coat, and he and I had an agreement regarding minimal brushing in exchange for a 1/4" clip every 3 months or so. I never needed shears, because he was so fluffy / curly that any choppiness from the clippers wasn't noticeable in a matter of days.

With Indy, I just got new cordless clippers with comb attachments. I used the 1/2" attachment, but in a lot of places on his body it came out way longer (about 2-3"). I liked the longer look, so didn't continue to clip it shorter, but now it's uneven where it did clip short, and his legs are nice and short. It needs to be blended, but all I have is some $5 scissors from PetSmart that can barely cut and are basically useless.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just got these Madan scissors

Laineeltd -- Search results

They are $65 and work pretty well. And they are pretty  

I don't use combs when I clip, I just a 5f or 7f blade, which i like a lot. 

Just tell yourself you are saving $40 + each time you groom him and it's easier to justify buying the necessary tools!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

These are my favorite scissors. I really don't bother with thinning shears, even though I have a few pairs of them. I juse these for everything including trimming my own bangs. LOL
Geib Crocodile Straight Pet Grooming Shears 8 1/2" | PetEdge.com

I also have a pair of these which work OK.
Millers Forge 188 Straight Shears w/Finger Rest 8 1/4 | PetEdge.com

I personally believe that you should purchase the best scissors you can afford as they are, imho, more important than almost any other grooming tool.

And like Stacy, I don't use the comb attachments on my clippers. I use a #4F for the body and a #7F for the private parts areas and tummy.

Stacy -- I like the ones from Lainee, but I've never tried them.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I just got these Madan scissors
> 
> Laineeltd -- Search results
> 
> ...


Can you please explain the "I don't use the comb but the 5f or 7f blade?
I don't understand. Thanks


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cindy,

Many people use these types of comb attachements over the clipper blades. What Stacy and I were saying is that we don't use the combs, but use the blades only. The combs are used to give extra length when using the clippers (so that you leave the hair longer).

Wahl Stainless-Steel Attachment Clipper Combs | PetEdge.com


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I've tried using the combs with a 10 or 40 blade but I just wind up getting frustrated and putting the 5f or 7f blade back on. I like the body shorter (without scalping it) and these blades do the trick nicely. Esp if you have some mats in the coat you are trying to cut, the 5 or 7f blades don't pull as much as the combs.

I was in the market for a new pair of scissors at Eukanuba. I went to this one booth (all scissor booth) and the cheapest pair was $250. Then I went to Cherrybrook to look at the CC scissors and they are $100 + so then I made my way to the Lainee booth and Wayne had the Madan scissors there for $65. So that is what I got


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

I have an Oster A5 clipper and I used to the 4F (I think, have to check when I get home) on my previous dog, but it's SO short. I was hoping to keep Indy a little longer and less bald looking.

When I ordered the grooming table from PetEdge, I also ordered a small dematting comb, and they mistakenly sent me a pair of clippers (for $4.99) instead!

Wahl Arco SE Limited Edition Pink Cordless Clipper Kit | PetEdge.com

I thought I'd try out the combs since the blade on there is SO short.... and I love these clippers. The A5 overheats and vibrates so much that I have a headache when I'm done. I really LOVE the cordless clippers, but I was less than impressed with the comb attachment, but I think it was more knowing how to use it and not get that choppy look.

I'm going to look at all the shears recommended and see what looks good... I'm not worried about the expense so much as paying a lot and finding out I got the wrong ones!


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Lynn, Any reason you like the 8.5" scissors? That seems like they'd be really long for trimming Indy -- he's only 4.5 lbs so I was thinking 6.5" would better, but again, I'm totally new to using shears.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I own a similar pair of thinning shears & straight shears. The ones I have are the Master Grooming Tools 5200 series.

Thinning Shears: Master Grooming Tools 5200 Series Thinning Shears | PetEdge.com I got the 6.5" 46-tooth. The more teeth the shears have, the better the different hair lengths will blend together.

Straight Shears: Master Grooming Tools 5200 Series Straight Shears | PetEdge.com I can't remember if mine are 6.5" or 7.5" ...but I know I wouldn't like anything longer than that. I chose to go with the straight shears rather than the curved because with the straight shears you can choose to cut straight or curve your hand, but with the curved shears you don't have the option to cut straight. The curved shears are more of a luxury, the straight shears are more of a necessity.

Anyway, I love my shears, I've owned them for over 1yr now and they are just as good as the day I purchased them. I groom both of my dogs myself, clipping them usually every 2-3 weeks so they get decent use. If you have the funds, the more expensive shears are better, but the Master Grooming Tools brand has not disappointed me yet (their shears, anyway).

As far as the comb attachments go for the clippers, I have never used them -- I just purchase the blades. I use a 3 3/4 FC blade for their bodies which leaves the hair 1/2" long. If you are looking for quite a bit more length on the body (like 2" or so), you will either need to scissor the body, or probably purchase better comb attachments. They make stainless steel ones that I hear are pretty good compared to the plastic ones. It sounds like the comb is having trouble picking up the coat to clip it, causing it to be uneven.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Many people use these types of comb attachements over the clipper blades. What Stacy and I were saying is that we don't use the combs, but use the blades only. The combs are used to give extra length when using the clippers (so that you leave the hair longer).
> 
> Wahl Stainless-Steel Attachment Clipper Combs | PetEdge.com


Ok so I didn't realize there was different size blades. Looks like they screw on and so it sounds like the different sizes will give different length but maybe not as long as a clip on comb and they slide easier through the hair.

I use 1in clip on comb on Lilly's body. 

Great thanks. I am always learning something new here.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

cometgrrl said:


> Lynn, Any reason you like the 8.5" scissors? That seems like they'd be really long for trimming Indy -- he's only 4.5 lbs so I was thinking 6.5" would better, but again, I'm totally new to using shears.


The 8.25 - 8.5" shears are just my personal preference. It has nothing to do with the size of the fluff, but with what feels good in your hands. I tried the 6.5" shears and still have a pair, but for me, the balance in the longer scissors is better and makes them easier to use with more precision. Again, it's just how the scissors feel in your own hands. 

When you go to get your own hair cut, you will see stylists that prefer certain scissors and not all of them prefer the same length for theirs -- it's how it feels to you.

As far as blades (for the clippers) are concerned, I sometimes (usually in the winter) use a 3F on the body, but mostly a 4F. I find the comb attachments more difficult to work with, and that the 3F blade leaves the bodies as long as I would like on the fluffs. I actually prefer the 4F length. Again -- just a personal preference. 

I have blades in a number of lengths - 3F, 4F, 5F, 7F and 10 (and several non-Finishing) -- but I find myself primarily using the 4F and 7F and so, if you are limited on the blades you can afford, these are the 2 I recommend. From Stacy's post above, it appears that her preference for blades is the same. :thumbsup:

Thinning shears are great for blending trimming mistakes -- especially for those that are newer to grooming. It's not that I don't make mistakes but I just use my regular shears to blend them.


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

The crappy < $10 shears I have are 6 or 6.5" and they seem really small / cramped to me, so I think I probably will go for 8". Thanks for the help, Lynn.

Also, for the Oster A5, I have the 3F, 5F, and 10 blades. I would normally use 3F on the body of the previous malt and the 5F on the legs (since he matted really badly on the legs) and the 10 for the belly and other close cut areas.

This worked well for many years, but the A5 is such a pain to use. Mine vibrates so much I get a headache and it gets HOT. Literally, the blade will burn your finger if you touch it after it's been running for about 1/2 a grooming session. I was always worried it would burn my dog, so we would stop a lot to let it cool down.

The combs on the new wahl cordless I got were so-so, I wasn't really happy with the combs, but I love the clipper. It does not have removable blades though, and it is not very useful at 3mm without combs except for close cut areas and definitely not body work. 

I was thinking of getting combs for the A5 before I got the cordless clipper, but I really hate using the A5, so maybe I just need a new "nice" clipper that can use the blades I already have? I'd rather not invest any more money in the A5, since it's not fun to use, and I'd rather do a full scissor cut at this point, then use it for grooming.

Does anyone else have a heat issue with their A5?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Brie -- I have one of the most expensive clippers around and I hate it. It's heavy and it does get hot.

The lightweight, less expensive one that I have is no longer available. Recently when I helped Dianne (Rocky's Mom) with some grooming tips, I suggested that she purchase this clipper. It is really a great deal. I used it at her house and really liked it.

Dog trimmers: Andis Easy Clip 12 pc Clipper Kit

I personally don't like using a #10 blade (surgical blade) and prefer the 7F in the areas that you have been using the #10. I never use a blade on the legs but scissor them, but I know a lot of groomers that do use a 5F or 7F on the legs.

Anyway, the 4FC and the 7FC come with this clipper set.


----------



## Mia's Mum (Mar 11, 2011)

you wrote: This worked well for many years, but the A5 is such a pain to use. Mine vibrates so much I get a headache and it gets HOT. Literally, the blade will burn your finger if you touch it after it's been running for about 1/2 a grooming session. I was always worried it would burn my dog, so we would stop a lot to let it cool down.

Hi Brie, 1st of all congrats on the great score from Petedge, an Arco for $4.99-Wow!!! U might want to get your A5 serviced, or research servicing it yourself, pretty easy. That will stop the vibrating. As for the heating, it also has to do w/servicing your clipper. There is spray just for keeping blades cool Mr. Kool Lube is a good one. But, in the time it takes 2 do 1 dog u shouldn't get heating if ur A5 is in proper working order. BTW, you most certainly can burn your dog's skin with hot blades. Even before it's hot enough to burn, it's still very uncomfortable. Touch the blade to ur forearm, you'll see. The Arco is best for trim work, sanitary area, pads, ears (terriers), corners of the eye, etc. I prefer the lowest setting (= 9 blade)for the sanitary and only clipping in the direction the hair grows naturally.

The problem ur having with unevenness when using comb attachments may be solved by brushing the hair in the opposite direction before each pass with the clipper. It helps the hairs stand up and be caught by the clipper. You also want to use a 35 or 40 blade underneath the comb attachments. Always make sure your dog is mat free when using comb attachments. If you try to pull too hard thru a mat, the comb may pop off and now that 40 blade's leaving a bald spot in the coat. The steel combs slice thru mats easier, but they can still pop off too.

As for shears, I agree w/what was said earlier, what feels good in your hands. If u can get to a booth at a dog show and actually hold them. You can always look for a better deal online. Generally, curved shears are easier to work w/then straights. U might want to wait on thinning shears, they take more skill to use and shouldn't be necessary for the type of grooming ur doing. 7 or 8" should be a good length for work on the Maltese. I think the Heritage Stiletto is a good basic shear, the Hakucho 7" shear is excellent, but $140. Different lengths and weights of shears are good for different things. I have 7 pair and I use them all (I use the thinning shears the least).


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> I own a similar pair of thinning shears & straight shears. The ones I have are the Master Grooming Tools 5200 series.
> 
> *Thinning Shears: Master Grooming Tools 5200 Series Thinning Shears | PetEdge.com I got the 6.5" 46-tooth. The more teeth the shears have, the better the different hair lengths will blend together.
> *
> ...



I know this thread is older, but it helped me pick out a nice thinning shear. Thank you, Lisa (LJSquishy) for the recommendation of the Master Grooming Tools one. I just got this pair (had previously been using one from Sally Beauty Supply for humans) and I really like them so far! And it was on sale for $39.99 from Pet Edge. 

I have a more expensive pair of straight shears from CC which do the bulk of the work (which I absolutely love), and I didn't want to spend too much on thinning shears. So, I am very pleased! Couldn't have picked it out without threads like this one!


----------

